# Tortoise Pellets or Rabbit Pellets?



## KoopaNGoomba (Oct 31, 2011)

So I asked about Rabbit Pellets in another thread but wanted to get more specific here. My torts usually eat grass and weeds but since it's winter I would like to make sure I am doing everything as best I can. Last winter Koopa ate mostly timothy hay and greens from the store, but he also got Martin's Extruded Timothy Rabbit Pellets once a week as well. 

I was recommended the Mazuri Grassland Diet as the best pellet for the Sully's but in comparing the tortoise diet to the rabbit pellets, I am wondering if the rabbit pellets aren't actually better? They are similar in the guaranteed analysis and any differences in vitamin content could be made up with supplementation of certain greens and such. The rabbit pellets are mostly made up of Timothy hay while the tortoise pellets are mostly corn, soy and wheat as far as I can tell. 

I've copied and pasted the ingredients of both and would love your opinions. I am totally willing to bring in the Mazuri pellets but would have to special order them. I can get the rabbit pellets in big bags from work at 30% off, so it would be awesome if they were okay. 


MAZURI GRASSLAND DIET:

Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude protein not less than ....................... 15.0% 
Crude fat not less than ................................ 3.0% 
Crude fiber not more than ......................... 18.0% 
Calcium (Ca) not less than........................ 0.95% 
Calcium (Ca) not more than ...................... 1.45% 
Phosphorus (P) not less than.................... 0.60% 
Sodium (Na) not more than....................... 0.60% 
Sodium (Na) not less than......................... 0.10% 
Vitamin E not less than ........................ 330 IU/lb 

Ingredients
Ground soybean hulls, ground corn, ground oats, dehulled soybean meal, wheat middlings, cane molasses, dehydrated alfalfa meal, wheat germ, soybean oil, dicalcium phosphate, monocalcium phosphate, brewers dried yeast, calcium carbonate, salt, DL-methionine, choline chloride, 
menadione dimethylpyrimidinol bisulfite (vitamin K), pyridoxine hydrochloride, d-alpha tocopheryl acetate (natural source vitamin E), cholecalciferol (vitamin D3), biotin, L-lysine, tocopherols (a 
preservative), calcium pantothenate, vitamin A acetate, riboflavin, folic acid, nicotinic acid, thiamin mononitrate, vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, zinc oxide, ferrous carbonate, copper 
sulfate, zinc sulfate, calcium iodate, cobalt carbonate, sodium selenite.




MARTINS TIMOTHY RABBIT FOOD

Crude Protein (min.)	12.5%
Crude Fat (min.)	2.5%
Crude Fibre (min)	20.0%
Crude Fibre (max.)	24.0%
Moistrure (max)	10.0%
Sodium (actual)	0.20%
Calcium (actual)	0.6%
Phosphorus (act)	0.5%
Vitamin A (min)	17,250 I.U./kg
Vitamin D3 (min)	2,150 I.U./kg
Vitamin E (min)	54 I.U./kg
Calories per 8oz cup:	221

Timothy Meal, Soybean Hulls, Wheat Middlings, Soybeans, Barley, Soya Oil (preserved with Rosemary Extract, Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Wheat Germ, Brewers Yeast, Dicalcium Phosphate, Lignin Sulfonate , Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Rice Hulls, DL-Methionine, Mannan OligoSaccharide, Ascorbic Acid (a source of Vitamin C), Choline Chloride, Iron Sulphate, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin E, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, Mineral Oil, Copper Sulphate, Folic Acid, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12, Vitamin A, Biotin, Selenium, Vitamin K, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Sulphate.


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 31, 2011)

I really don't see anything wrong with it at all. and would use it.


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 31, 2011)

The calciumhosphorous ratio is not great at 1.2:1 (the Mazuri is 1.5-2.25:1). While 1:1 is OK as long as it never drops below that level, 2:1 is the general target. An occasional dash of calcium dust or a fresh meal high in calcium would fix that. I also notice a lot of salts in there- no idea if that is a problem or not.

Overall, no biggie. I suspect that many grass-based diets would work for most grassland tortoises, and be a part of most omnivorous tortoise diets- especially if used in conjunction with fresh foods.


----------

